# Other > Off Topic >  Can graphene be used instead of oil?

## postmahomeson

I was just wondering about the science of it 
And i license regarding grapthene oil


<a rel="license" href="http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0/"><img alt="Creative Commons License" style="border-width:0" src="https://i.creativecommons.org/l/by-sa/4.0/88x31.png" /></a><br />This work is licensed under a <a rel="license" href="http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0/">Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 4.0 International License</a>.

----------


## curious aardvark

well it can be used as a lubricant, if that's what you mean. But you can't use graphene to produce fuel or plastics. 
Hemp - yes, graphene - no.

----------


## Mjolinor

I don't reckon you could lubricate anything with a product that is one molecule thick, you need multiple layers of molecules that slide over each other.

Hmm, graphite possibly.  :Smile:

----------


## curious aardvark

well as a general rule you would use at least 2 molecules, in layers :-)

----------


## Mjolinor

> well as a general rule you would use at least 2 molecules, in layers :-)


It ceases to me Graphene when it gets 2 molecules thick.

----------


## curious aardvark

it's still graphene - just in layers :-)

----------


## Mjolinor

It's graphite. You can make graphene from graphite with sticky tape just by putting a piece of graphite between two bits of sticky tape and constantly separating them because the only difference is that graphene is one molecule thick and graphite is more than one molecule thick. Unless of course my memory is faulty which is entirely likely.

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

> It's graphite. You can make graphene from graphite with sticky tape just by putting a piece of graphite between two bits of sticky tape and constantly separating them because the only difference is that graphene is one molecule thick and graphite is more than one molecule thick. Unless of course my memory is faulty which is entirely likely.


Yeah, that's pretty much the gist of it.

Just use a nice graphite dry lubricant if that's your thing. For sheer effectiveness though, nothing beats an automatic oiler and a good drip collection method. I work with 40 year old injection molding machines that have automatic oilers and almost all of them are on original bushings and 30 million+ cycles.

----------


## angellina

I also guess its graphite............!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JacobVR

Would it be possible to utilize graphene in rubberized asphalt in order to increase it’s ability to repel water ? hmmm

----------

